# Another steal,Freud Dado



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Amazon.com Shopping Cart ,better hurry


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Guess the deal is over. All I see is a shopping cart info page.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

It was down to $54


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

That sounds good. I paid $200.00 for my Freud super dado set, but worth every penny when I use it.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Which set was it, I just got the 206 in just before XMAS


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The WS3000 price 62.00 I have my new conformation number ans am good to go.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

208,but the price went back up 4 hrs after I posted the link. Might be worth keepin an eye on it tho.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> 208,but the price went back up 4 hrs after I posted the link. Might be worth keepin an eye on it tho.


Hi Tommy - I needed a 6" set for my saw. Got it out of Peachtree for about $80-90. Pretty decent little set though.


----------

